

Ask HN: What is your experience using StumbleUpon for marketing? - swellular


======
swellular
I asked because I'm seeing a good percentage of links to our site, but when I
click through to them all I get is a salesy page about advertising on
StumbleUpon.

On a related note, I read you can buy "stumbles" and readers from StumbleUpon
and Reddit, but it sounds like DuckDuckGo and Whiteboard had mixed results:
[http://tinycomb.com/2010/07/19/our-reddit-ad-by-the-
numbers-...](http://tinycomb.com/2010/07/19/our-reddit-ad-by-the-numbers-
whiteyboard/)

~~~
miserabletemp
Before I bought stumbleupon stumbles I was amazed at the exceptionally high
pageviews per visit I was getting from SU. As soon as I dropped real money on
it, the PV/user went to roughly the same as everywhere else.

I looked at the "referring sites" (in google analytics) and found that one of
the pages was /refer.php which was the advertising page you mention.

I have an unproven feeling that my analytics from SU were somehow artificially
inflated or something like that. My own personal experience is that I'm
unimpressed with SU.

Others would disagree with me, and hopefully, someone somewhere will be able
to convince me otherwise.

~~~
swellular
Thanks for the insight. Yes, perhaps they inflate the pageviews (somehow) to
garner interest and get you to throw down money.

In general, I'm not a fan of paid search since it creates an artificial boost
in traffic. It's fine if you're a large company with a big ad budget, but even
so, as soon as you turn of the spigit, the water runs dry...

